# [EVDL] Vacuum pump



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the Square D switch, b/c it's adjustable. I
can set the low end at 10 mmHg, adn the high end at 22
mmHg (I use a GAST pump) and I get 4 actuations per
pull of the pump, with the reservoir I have.
Hope that helps, 



> --- Hunter Cook <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi everybody.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

well by the time I saw this the auction you were looking at had ended but it appears you didn't bid on it I would recommend the following auction to you http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cam-Dynamics-Vacuum-Pump-Set-up_W0QQitemZ320168790248QQihZ011QQcategoryZ42605QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Mon, 15 Oct 2007 18:00:42 -0500
> Subject: [EVDL] Vacuum pump
> 
> Hi everybody.
> 
> I've been looking at adding power brakes to my truck. Seems relatively
> straightforward; the truck apparently had them originally, and the
> vacuum brake booster is still there, so my cursory read of the situation
> is that I just need an electric vacuum pump, a switch to turn it on and
> off based on the vac, a tank, and a few hoses. Is that basically it? Am
> I missing anything?
> 
> So I just ran across this pump on Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120166155509
> 
> Seems to me like it's perfect for this, but then I'm not real familiar
> with these pumps. It's 12v, 8A and has a max vac (I think) of 22.9inHg.
> For comparison, the one on KTA's catalog at 12v/6.8A does 24inHg.
> 
> I wish I had a bit longer to research this setup, but the auction ends
> in a few hours and it looks like a heck of a price. Can anybody confirm
> or deny this thing's suitability?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Hunter
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Peek-a-boo FREE Tricks & Treats for You!
http://www.reallivemoms.com?ocid=TXT_TAGHM&loc=us
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A couple things to keep in mind....

It's possible that someone has gutted the vacuum booster to make the
brakes easier to apply.

Even if it hasn't been gutted, the seals may be bad by now.

> Hi everybody.
>
> I've been looking at adding power brakes to my truck. Seems relatively
> straightforward; the truck apparently had them originally, and the
> vacuum brake booster is still there, so my cursory read of the situation
> is that I just need an electric vacuum pump, a switch to turn it on and
> off based on the vac, a tank, and a few hoses. Is that basically it? Am
> I missing anything?
>
> So I just ran across this pump on Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120166155509
>
> Seems to me like it's perfect for this, but then I'm not real familiar
> with these pumps. It's 12v, 8A and has a max vac (I think) of 22.9inHg.
> For comparison, the one on KTA's catalog at 12v/6.8A does 24inHg.
>
> I wish I had a bit longer to research this setup, but the auction ends
> in a few hours and it looks like a heck of a price. Can anybody confirm
> or deny this thing's suitability?
>
> Thanks a lot
>
> Hunter
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


-- 
If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do whatever I
wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your long
legalistic signature is void.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Darn. You're right; I didn't bid on that item. But I did call them and
buy it offline. Looks like the set you listed would've been a good deal
cheaper...although I don't have the specs just right offhand. My
mechanic friend alledged that the one I bought will work great, although
he said it was about twice the pump I needed. Anyway, it should be here
this week, so now I'm just looking for a switch and I'll probably build
my own PVC reservoir.

Thanks

Hunter

On Tue, 2007-10-16 at 04:28 +0000, robert harder wrote:
> well by the time I saw this the auction you were looking at had ended but it appears you didn't bid on it I would recommend the following auction to you http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cam-Dynamics-Vacuum-Pump-Set-up_W0QQitemZ320168790248QQihZ011QQcategoryZ42605QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Date: Mon, 15 Oct 2007 18:00:42 -0500
> > Subject: [EVDL] Vacuum pump
> > 
> > Hi everybody.
> > 
> > I've been looking at adding power brakes to my truck. Seems relatively
> > straightforward; the truck apparently had them originally, and the
> > vacuum brake booster is still there, so my cursory read of the situation
> > is that I just need an electric vacuum pump, a switch to turn it on and
> > off based on the vac, a tank, and a few hoses. Is that basically it? Am
> > I missing anything?
> > 
> > So I just ran across this pump on Ebay:
> > http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120166155509
> > 
> > Seems to me like it's perfect for this, but then I'm not real familiar
> > with these pumps. It's 12v, 8A and has a max vac (I think) of 22.9inHg.
> > For comparison, the one on KTA's catalog at 12v/6.8A does 24inHg.
> > 
> > I wish I had a bit longer to research this setup, but the auction ends
> > in a few hours and it looks like a heck of a price. Can anybody confirm
> > or deny this thing's suitability?
> > 
> > Thanks a lot
> > 
> > Hunter
> > 
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> Peek-a-boo FREE Tricks & Treats for You!
> http://www.reallivemoms.com?ocid=TXT_TAGHM&loc=us
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Michael-

Thanks a lot for that information! I'm emailing Pete seperately to see
about that switch. I already purchased the Johnson pump I linked to,
after getting the go-ahead from my mechanic friend. Can you give me any
specifics on that switch? In particular, does it have two thresholds,
one for turning on at low vac and one for turning off at high vac? Are
they adjustable? I'm asking Pete the same questions of course, so I
guess it's not that important...

Thanks again

Hunter



> Michael Mohlere wrote:
> > Pete Papas (cc'd on this email) is the most knowledgeable individual I
> > have run into on vacuum pumps and applications for same - not an EVer,
> > but a hobbyist - he sells the pressure switches for $17 (to EVers
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Peter. It doesn't look like it's gutted, but I'll
make sure to look at the seals when I start rigging this up.

Hunter



> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> > A couple things to keep in mind....
> >
> > It's possible that someone has gutted the vacuum booster to make the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In particular, does it
> have two thresholds,
> one for turning on at low vac and one for turning
> off at high vac? Are
> they adjustable? I'm asking Pete the same questions
> of course, so I
> guess it's not that important...
> 
I beg to differ based on experience. If you love EVs
for little noise, then having the pump go on every
time you even just barely tap the brakes is not fun,
if it's a loud pump...
(;-p

Converting a gen. 5 Honda Civic? My $20 "CiviWithACord" DVD shows footage of my '92 sedan, as well as a del Sol and hatch too! 
www.budget.net/~bbath/CivicWithACord.html
____ 
__/__|__\ __ 
=D-------/ - - \ 
'O'-----'O'-'
Would you still drive your car if the tailpipe came out of the steering wheel? Are you saving any gas for your kids?


____________________________________________________________________________________
Don't let your dream ride pass you by. Make it a reality with Yahoo! Autos.
http://autos.yahoo.com/index.html



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I beg to differ based on experience. If you love EVs
> for little noise, then having the pump go on every
> time you even just barely tap the brakes is not fun,
> if it's a loud pump...

Hrm. Well, I guess I'll find out...got with Pete and he was real
helpful, so I've got one of his switches coming. Says it turns the pump
on around 14-15inHg and off at 16-17inHg. I'm going to put a chunk of
PVC inline as a reservoir, so that'll help a bit...but with such a short
deadgap I wonder how often it'll run? It's just a .1hp electric motor,
so I wouldn't expect it to be that loud anyway, and in comparison to my
1231C's fingernail-on-chalkboard creeping noise I'm sure it'll be much
less annoying. I do like how quiet the truck is underway...but I'll
trade a bit of noise for braking performance any day ;-)

Anyway, thanks to everybody for the advice on this subject. I think I've
got everything I need on the way.

Hunter

> (;-p
> 
> Converting a gen. 5 Honda Civic? My $20 "CiviWithACord" DVD shows footage of my '92 sedan, as well as a del Sol and hatch too! 
> www.budget.net/~bbath/CivicWithACord.html
> ____ 
> __/__|__\ __ 
> =D-------/ - - \ 
> 'O'-----'O'-'
> Would you still drive your car if the tailpipe came out of the steering wheel? Are you saving any gas for your kids?
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> Don't let your dream ride pass you by. Make it a reality with Yahoo! Autos.
> http://autos.yahoo.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone here heard about the "new" GMC vacuum pump? number 89058946?

I found out about it here 

_http://gmcgreatlakers.org/GMCGreatLakers/Technical/Towed%20Brakes/Towed%20Bra
kes.htm_ 
(http://gmcgreatlakers.org/GMCGreatLakers/Technical/Towed%20Brakes/Towed%20Brakes.htm) 

I bought one and it seem to only produce about 8" of vacuum. Will that be 
enough?




Thank you,

Dave Delman
1981 Electric DeLorean Project
electricdelorean.com



************************************** See what's new at http://www.aol.com
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Dave,

That pump may be ok, if you are only using if for a GMC braking system. You 
will just have to test it out.

My GMC pump is design for a 2000 year GMC diesel truck that is belt driven 
to a 130 V rated tread mill motor that is run by two IOTA DC-DC converters 
that are in series for 29 volt, which runs this vacuum pump at about 2000 
rpm and other accessories at 2000 to 6000 rpm using A GMC accessories drive 
mounting with the correct type of pulley sizes that normally fit on the the 
front of A GMC engine.

This GMC pump will pull 22 in.hg which will run the brakes, all the vacuum 
assist heating and A/C systems as well as the automatic transmission.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, October 17, 2007 6:38 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Vacuum pump


>
>
> Has anyone here heard about the "new" GMC vacuum pump? number 89058946?
>
> I found out about it here
>
> _http://gmcgreatlakers.org/GMCGreatLakers/Technical/Towed%20Brakes/Towed%20Bra
> kes.htm_
> (http://gmcgreatlakers.org/GMCGreatLakers/Technical/Towed%20Brakes/Towed%20Brakes.htm)
>
> I bought one and it seem to only produce about 8" of vacuum. Will that 
> be
> enough?
>
>
>
>
> Thank you,
>
> Dave Delman
> 1981 Electric DeLorean Project
> electricdelorean.com
>
>
>
> ************************************** See what's new at 
> http://www.aol.com
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Vacuum Pump*

I know there is always a lot of discussion on these. I've been using an =
old GM pump that is pretty much unobtainable now (early 80's GM cars). I=
t quit working recently. I was able to rig it up and get it to run, but=
I don't know how long it will hold up.

It seems like the electronics in it went bad in it. I ran 2 wires straig=
ht to the brush leadsthrough and external vac switch and it works now.=
How long, I'm not sure. What is in there as far as electonics is a l=
ot more complicated than just a mechanical vac switch, so I don't know if I=
am comprimising it by what I did.

What about something line e-bay 320627178191 to be use as an electric vac p=
ump in an EV. Basically is is an electric vac pump for Ford Diesel truck=
s. I'm sure I can buy one for $50-60 and maybe less at a junk yard. I=
haven't seen anyone post about these recently. But, I wasn't really loo=
king until now.

Also, if anyone has an old used GM pump laying around and wants to sell it,=
let me know. The car is already setup for that, mounting and all, so I'=
d like to keep it that way.

Steve


=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101207/25fc3bc5=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Vacuum Pump*

Hello Steve,

I do not use any electric driven vacuum pump in my EV. Back in 85, I 
purchase a belt driven pump for GMC diesel pick up from a auto parts store 
and still running it today only for my heating and A/C units.

Does not make that pumping noise after the vacuum gets up over 15 in.hg. 
This unit maintains 20 to 22 in.hg. all the time.

About 2 years ago, my brake master cylinder was acting up, so I went back to 
the auto parts store to get a replacement. The clerk happen to have a 
different unit that just came in and was setting on the counter, like it was 
waiting for me. He said, this is what you need, you can get rid of the 
vacuum booster and replace it with this unit.

The unit is call a Hydro-Booster which is a hydraulic unit that replaces the 
vacuum booster. It happen to be a re-manufacture unit for a 86 GMC or some 
of the pickups back then. It had a steel fire wall mounting plate that 
bolted to the same bolt studs that the vacuum booster was mounted on. It 
uses the existing power steering pump lines to power this unit.

These units at the GMC dealer cost about $800.00 with a core replacement. 
This unit at the auto parts store was $151.00 with a core replacement. For a 
core, I went to a savage yard and pick up a 86 hydro-boost with master 
cylinder and all the hydraulic lines for it for $50.00. One thing if you 
ever do this modification, you need to match these units to about the year 
of your vehicle. I am using DOT-3 brake oil in my EV and this unit is 
design for DOT-3. You also need to retain the push rod that goes between the 
master cylinder and hydra-boost from the old unit.

There is a on line web site call Hydro-Boost Conversion that has photos 
details on how to do this conversion. The first problem this guy did was 
using a later model hydro-boost which uses a high pressure power steering 
pump and DOT-5 oil. He had to change out the power steering unit and all 
the brake cylinders.

I did not have the problems they had, because my 1977 El-Camino uses 700 to 
1000 psi power steering system that matches the 1986 hydro-boost unit I got.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steve Powers" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 07, 2010 2:52 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Vacuum Pump


I know there is always a lot of discussion on these. I've been using an old 
GM pump that is pretty much unobtainable now (early 80's GM cars). It quit 
working recently. I was able to rig it up and get it to run, but I don't 
know how long it will hold up.

It seems like the electronics in it went bad in it. I ran 2 wires straight 
to the brush leads through and external vac switch and it works now. How 
long, I'm not sure. What is in there as far as electonics is a lot more 
complicated than just a mechanical vac switch, so I don't know if I am 
comprimising it by what I did.

What about something line e-bay 320627178191 to be use as an electric vac 
pump in an EV. Basically is is an electric vac pump for Ford Diesel trucks. 
I'm sure I can buy one for $50-60 and maybe less at a junk yard. I haven't 
seen anyone post about these recently. But, I wasn't really looking until 
now.

Also, if anyone has an old used GM pump laying around and wants to sell it, 
let me know. The car is already setup for that, mounting and all, so I'd 
like to keep it that way.

Steve



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101207/25fc3bc5/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Vacuum Pump*

Info, not sure if it helps.

It turns on when current is applied and generates a vacuum of about 17 in
hg. It then shuts off until the vacuum falls to 13 in hg when the cycle
repeats.

Note: It will NOT work to power a brake booster due to inadequate volume. =


RD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Steve Powers
Sent: Tuesday, December 07, 2010 3:52 AM
To: ev
Subject: [EVDL] Vacuum Pump

I know there is always a lot of discussion on these. I've been using an =
old
GM pump that is pretty much unobtainable now (early 80's GM cars). It qu=
it
working recently. I was able to rig it up and get it to run, butI don=
't
know how long it will hold up.

It seems like the electronics in it went bad in it. I ran 2 wires straig=
ht
to the brush leadsthrough and external vac switch and it works now. H=
ow
long, I'm not sure. What is in there as far as electonics is a lot more
complicated than just a mechanical vac switch, so I don't know if I am
comprimising it by what I did.

What about something line e-bay 320627178191 to be use as an electric vac
pump in an EV. Basically is is an electric vac pump for Ford Diesel
trucks. I'm sure I can buy one for $50-60 and maybe less at a junk yard.=
I
haven't seen anyone post about these recently. But, I wasn't really look=
ing
until now.

Also, if anyone has an old used GM pump laying around and wants to sell it,
let me know. The car is already setup for that, mounting and all, so I'd
like to keep it that way.

Steve


=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101207/25fc3bc5/attac
hment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

